# Headaches



## alphamum82 (Mar 18, 2009)

I've had this headache for 3 days now. It's throbbing in my forehead making my eyes water. I feel like I'm going to lose my brain everytime I bend over. And of course the dogs want my ever bit of attention. I'm sure sitting here starin at the screen doesn't help one bit but, what can I say? I'm obsessed with this forum. HEHE :roll:


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

giant glass of water


----------



## alphamum82 (Mar 18, 2009)

I've been drinking that all day. Chocolate helps for some odd reason but it doesn't help my diet!!! LOL


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

I've had a migraine of and on for like a week, which is not unusual for me, but my hubby got his first migraine ever last weekend. I think maybe something is going around.


----------



## alphamum82 (Mar 18, 2009)

It could be my sinuses since where it's located is right above my eyes but holy crap I'm not even stuffed up. If it is my sinuses, I think I'm in for a huge cold in the next day or two....EEP!


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

coffee works for me sometimes or mt. dew...maybe you need caffine


----------



## alphamum82 (Mar 18, 2009)

I could I usually drink coffee all day long but haven't been in the mood lately lol


----------



## marineguy56 (Mar 20, 2009)

try taking tylonol tension headache.


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

Push on the space right above your eyebrows and see if the pain is relieved. If so, it is mostly likely sinus. If only minimally so then it very possibly could be caffiene withdrawal. In the mean time, applying ice can help the pain too. Hope you're better enough not to need this by now but I thought I would add my 2 cents.


----------



## money_killer (Apr 14, 2008)

my dogs give me a head ache


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

My kids give me a headache!


----------



## alphamum82 (Mar 18, 2009)

My headache is gone!!!!! It was... sex withdrawl....How does that happen? It was instantaneously gone after....Odd? Never had that happen before. =)Thanks guys!


----------



## SutterCane (Jan 9, 2009)

alphamum82 said:


> My headache is gone!!!!! It was... sex withdrawl....How does that happen? It was instantaneously gone after....Odd? Never had that happen before. =)Thanks guys!


 LOL, thats the oldest cure in the book.


----------



## alphamum82 (Mar 18, 2009)

Never ever worked for me before. Always made it worse...Dang...I'ma try it more often though


----------

